# Best 20" bike - Commencal MetaHT Vs Supurb Bo20 Vs....



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Santa is accepting pre-orders and need some help in comparing the 2 bikes below

Commencal Meta HT20 (2016) - Alu frame, 1x9 transmission, hydro disc brakes and suspension fork; claimed weight 10.2 kg








META HT 20 YELLOW 2016

Supurb Bo20 (2016) - Alu frame, 1x10 transmission, hydro disc brakes and rigid fork; claimed weight 9.2 kg







Supurb BO20 Kinder Mountainbike, Supurb

Bike currently owned - slightly modified Specialized Hotrock16 single speed w/coaster brake, riding gravel bike paths and flat/ondulating singletrack, nothing extreme so FS not required. "Upgradability" for lighter weight would be an important factor.

Opinions?
Better altenatives in the 700 eur price range?
Any input appreciated


----------



## Bertleman (Feb 10, 2004)

https://www.bikes.com/sites/default/files/styles/hero/public/hero/vertex_20-hero.jpg?itok=CRRogsa5
I just got this bike for my son...he wasn't really shifting his other bike, so the 2 speed auto hub works out pretty good...the fork has a ton of stiction, I need to rip it apart and see whats going on


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the input, this Rocky is awesome looking! 
The Grind fork got bad reviews for stiction, who knows if the Alpha on the Commencal will work better. 

As for teh shifting I guess the auto hob will be Ok for the first few months, but I think the 1x10 will be better in the long run.
PS - Edited first post w/pictures


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

I bought the Meta HT 24 for my son, and it arrives tomorrow. I talked with the guy at Commencal, and at least for the 24" bike, the Alpha fork is the Spinner Grind coil fork (looking at the pictures, it looks like the Grind OS, but the specs don't quite match what is listed on the Commencal website). It's a very basic coil fork with little to know adjustments, other than swapping springs out. I figure it will be a big upgrade from his current rigid fork, and if he really gets in to riding in the next year or two, we can upgrade to a nicer 24" air fork.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Ok back to the famous quesion then - better a crappy fork that maybe will barely move under a 40lbs rider.... or a rigid fork with the weight savings that comes with it?


----------



## tomson75 (May 25, 2014)

Spawn Kotori should get some mention here. Available in 20" and 24". They're also coming out with the Rokkusta. It's a new 20" and 24" FS that should be available soon.


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

The fork on the meta 20 does work with a kids weight. I would not call it a useless tank. It's not super light but it does have a reasonable level of damping. Also, sourcing a lighter spring for any kids fork is not hard, as there are tons of stock springs available from companies like century spring. These forks aren't fancy so I wouldn't be worried about damaging them. I used to do that back in the early days of suspension forks and it usually works out.


----------



## apxfndr (Sep 21, 2013)

What about the Trek Superfly 20?? That looked pretty decent to me. But I have not seen one in person yet. No shock.


----------



## apxfndr (Sep 21, 2013)

Bertleman said:


> View attachment 1009606
> https://www.bikes.com/sites/default/files/styles/hero/public/hero/vertex_20-hero.jpg?itok=CRRogsa5
> I just got this bike for my son...he wasn't really shifting his other bike, so the 2 speed auto hub works out pretty good...the fork has a ton of stiction, I need to rip it apart and see whats going on


What is the weight on that? THanks


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

apxfndr said:


> What about the Trek Superfly 20?? That looked pretty decent to me. But I have not seen one in person yet. No shock.


My son has one and we love it. Put a Sinz crank on it (stock arms were way too long) and it is very light. He had a Spawn Banshee but I couldnt justify the 20" Spawn Savage at over twice the price.

We are perfectly fine without a front shock. I'd rather him learn that way anyhow.

Price to weight ratio is easily one of the best.
















When we went to the Sinz crank, we used a Problem Solvers chain guide and a Shimano MegaRange cassette (freewheel?) to offset the larger chainring on the Sinz crank than what came stock. He climbs like a boss now and with the proper leg extension he can go quite far too. The gripshift side's grip kept slipping off so I cut down an ODI lock on grip and a matching one on other side.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

We went with the Trek Superfly as well. Great bike except for the long cranks. Our LBS changed out he stock cranks for Trek Grow cranks before we even took delivery. The grow cranks have pedal holes at 120mm and 140mm. We also put a shorter stem on it. He has been riding this bike since 4 and a half and has now just turned 6. In another year or so we might change to the 140mm crank slots. Great value for money, light, strong and comfortable little bike.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks it's odd that Commencal spec'ed a 50 mm fork on the Meta HT20? Otherwise that looks like a great bike at a great price.


----------



## gravitykid (Nov 14, 2005)

I have to say that I actually like the look of the Trek the best out of these bikes. Nice simple lines and the Sinz cranks look sweet.


----------



## Bertleman (Feb 10, 2004)

I weighed it when I picked it up but forgot...I think it like 21#??? I'll check tonight


----------



## Bertleman (Feb 10, 2004)

my boy can barley compress the fork even with 10 psi in the fork...I'm second guessing the shock...but he loves it....disc brakes are way overkill, but again he is pumped to have brakes like his papa


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

I run ~7psi in my kids fork on his propain. It has 100mm of travel and he gets 80mm most rides. Try even less pressure and back the damping off. I would drop it all out and make sure you get full travel too.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

This thread is a wonderful source of info, thanks to everybody. For instance I could't imagine Trek made such a great little bike. I am going to check with the local dealer the option/costs of adding the variable lengh crank (I would rather not mess with the Sinz crank/BB/Chainring conversion).

My personal rating is

>>Looks - Trek and Rocky, then Commencal and Supurb
>>Specs - Supurb and Commencal (Supurb is a native 10x with quality Sram components, and disc brakes), then Trek and Rocky.
>>Weight - Trek and Supurb should have a similar weight, while I guess RM and Commencal will be at least 2lbs more due to the suspension fork.

I believe the suspension fork is not necessary for the type of riding we'll do and I'd go with the lower weight of the rigid fork.

On the other hand, I live in a hilly area and it's difficult to find a flat section of trail therefore the wide gearing (11-36) of the Supurb will be very useful. The 2sped hub of the Rocky would be a real issue on our trails.
The Superfly has a much narrower gearing , I recall the cassette being 14-28 6 spd. 

Taking all this into consideration I believe the best bike for our intended purpose will be the Supurb, except for the rather modest look that may be a BIG factor for a 5yrs old kid... 
What do you think?


----------



## apxfndr (Sep 21, 2013)

silvascape said:


> We went with the Trek Superfly as well. Great bike except for the long cranks. Our LBS changed out he stock cranks for Trek Grow cranks before we even took delivery. The grow cranks have pedal holes at 120mm and 140mm. We also put a shorter stem on it. He has been riding this bike since 4 and a half and has now just turned 6. In another year or so we might change to the 140mm crank slots. Great value for money, light, strong and comfortable little bike.


Was a lot of modification needed? My LBS says grow cranks won't fit. .??? Spacing is bad?? I'm out of town so I can't check it out in person. Thank you. 
Thanks.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

No modification at all - unbolt stock cranks/chain ring and bolt on the grow fit cranks. Was done in less than 5 minutes (I rang to say I was coming to pick up the bike and they did the conversion as I drove there). Works perfectly. I have posted pictures previously - I will see if I can find them.


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Any updates on how the Ride Alpha / Spinner Grind forks hold up / perform on the Commencal's? Reading some of the older reviews, sometime they work fine, and other times they are very sticky and require lots of mods to get them to work. I'm looking at a 2017 that's on a bike I may buy over the interwebs site unseen.


----------

